# New striped surprised to share with everyone!



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So I finally had some time to take some pics of these guys and share with you guys:
















you can see 2 tiny tails in the second pic.. 

They are about 20-23 days old (I missed the actual courtship). There are 6 so far (at least that I know of). 5 of them were still with the dad in the cave when the dad randomly left....and 1 more I just found in the tank, must have got out before hand.

All of them are in the same tank as the parents as that tank has A LOT of wood and caves and places to hide, and since they are already at the self sufficient, I am not too worried about them.

Anywho, hope you guys enjoy


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

*NICE* Indeed


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

You got your Zebras to spawn, congrats, good luck and keep them growing.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow hitch! Grats!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Fingers crossed all 6 make it...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh boy! ... the tail's pattern looks funny ... you wouldn't happen to have 333 or 260 in there, would you?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Oh boy! ... the tail's pattern looks funny ... you wouldn't happen to have 333 or 260 in there, would you?


I thought so too. And nope, its a pure tank.

although, comparing to pics from zebrapleco.com, at this younger age, there are some wavy-ish lines.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*Impressive!*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm, maybe it's a L098 variant. We'll have to wait and see as they grown older.
Congrates. You've finally did it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks 

So what is the consensus on l98? It's just considered a variant of l46? 

And ya, I was delightfully surprised when I saw them, the problem is I have no idea what triggered them...lol. So in actuality, I'm still at step 1


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hitch said:


> ... So what is the consensus on l98? It's just considered a variant of l46?
> 
> And ya, I was delightfully surprised when I saw them, the problem is I have no idea what triggered them...lol. So in actuality, I'm still at step 1


At the momment, I think it is. Having breed over several hundreds of them. I notice that some of my fry exibits wavy lines and some have broken ones. But the parents are clearly straight strips.
Then again, this all depends on if planet catfish has it right or not. Some people claim the L98 picture shown at planet catfish is incorrect. That one is just a variant of L46. A true L98 looks much more different. So it's still up for debate.
But if the one shown at planet catfish are the one that was described. Then the L98 it is a L46 variant.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool. Thanks


----------

